# Seeking advise on side to go with Short Ribs



## Mucho Bocho (May 31, 2012)

I'm sure that someone on this forum has a knock-out side dish for Sous Vide bone-in beef ribs. When I get home tonight, I'm going to take them out of a 130 degree bath after 50hrs. Was going to chill them, season and smoke them for an hour or so, then give them a quick blow-job with the iwatani torch. 

Looking for a side that I can make within an hour or so. What do you think would work?


----------



## Lucretia (May 31, 2012)

Cole slaw.


----------



## Deckhand (May 31, 2012)

Lucretia said:


> Cole slaw.


+1 you were reading my mind's first thought.Followed by baked beans or macaroni and cheese.
But alas no spectacular recipe.

Btw Jealous. Can't wait to get my gadgets in the next few weeks. Hope you can help me replicate those ribs.


----------



## El Pescador (May 31, 2012)

Grits with deep-fried scallion strings


----------



## tgraypots (May 31, 2012)

Lucretia said:


> Cole slaw.



+2 no doubt


----------



## The Edge (May 31, 2012)

no recipe, but horseradish mashed potatoes are popping into my head right now.


----------



## Deckhand (May 31, 2012)

The Edge said:


> no recipe, but horseradish mashed potatoes are popping into my head right now.


Damn you! Now I will have to make that today. I love that.


----------



## Craig (May 31, 2012)

More ribs?


----------



## Mucho Bocho (May 31, 2012)

Good stuff guys thanks. Cole Slaw, curious. I've got one that I make with chiplote and buttermilk. I actually have baked beans in the refrigerator too.

Deckhand, You are Mr KKF post master, what do you have it hooked up to an instant messenger? LOL

When is your gear coming? I want to hear your feedback on that monster Vacmaster. You'll love the poly-science, always get a kick out of it when I see them use it on Iron Chef.


----------



## Deckhand (May 31, 2012)

Mucho Bocho said:


> Good stuff guys thanks. Cole Slaw, curious. I've got one that I make with chiplote and buttermilk. I actually have baked beans in the refrigerator too.
> 
> Deckhand, You are Mr KKF post master, what do you have it hooked up to an instant messenger? LOL
> 
> When is your gear coming? I want to hear your feedback on that monster Vacmaster. You'll love the poly-science, always get a kick out of it when I see them use it on Iron Chef.



Nope no instant messenger. Just playing mister mom to my four kids. Always worked at least 80hr weeks running medical departments for treatment centers. Seems to be working better having wife working at a law firm keeping her busy. Long story. But I get more cooking,dishes,laundry, homework,etc. done and it doesn't bother me to be stuck home with the kids in fact it's a privilege. 
In reference to monster vacmaster. I keep wondering if I will be making a mistake not getting one that seals on vacuum pressure percent like a minipack mvs31x vs timer style.Should pull the trigger in next two weeks on my decision. I will do beef ribs first. Hope yours turn out well. I will definitely keep you in the loop.


----------



## SpikeC (May 31, 2012)

Polenta, with lots of parm and butter.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (May 31, 2012)

Deckhand, Sounds you're a lot like me. Love over-kill, hate it when you buy something you've dreamed about, then when you get it, be unsatisfied because you should have gotten the more powerful model. Most of the time the over-kill model solves the unsatisfied problem, but at a price. If your not so price conscious, get the mini pack. Just saying that for about half the cost, the VP112 that I have is still overkill. I use mine almost every day, when packing foods in bulk, run it for an hour strait. Rocks every time, its nice and smallish and as noted, will even vac large mouth canning jars. This created awesome, rich, marinates and sauces. Plus the fact that you can use it for long-term storage of jared foods. 

Sometimes its a dangerous thing to research add-nosium. I know, i'm a research-a-holic. Just be sure that where ever you have the chamber, its easily accessed, close to the kitchen (ideally in kitchen) or you know how that goes, you won't get the use out of it. I've got a beautiful, professional 10" meat slicer that cost me $1000. Thought to myself, I will use this thing for all the time, we'll I had no place to keep it, its a ***** to clean and weighs 75 pounds. It cuts good but IU can;t say that i've gotten my money's worth. But i'm sure you've considered all this.

BTW, your first sosu vide meat should be chuck steak. Get one with good marbling, at least two inches thick and weighs at least four pounds. Wash the meat, dry it, seal it and sosu vide it for 50hrs under 131 degrees. Remove from water bath, shock-chill in ice, remove from bag, dry again, season heavily, and sear in a screaming hot cast iron pan for three minutes per side. Rest for 10 minutes, brush the top with steak glaze (equal parts mirin, water, sweet soy sauce and add a table spoon of sugar). Slice 1/2 inch thick. People will think your a magician.


----------



## kalaeb (May 31, 2012)

Broccoli and Bacon salad. Beats coleslaw any day of the week.


----------



## Duckfat (May 31, 2012)

With short ribs? Mashed potatos fo sho.

Dave


----------



## Deckhand (May 31, 2012)

Mucho Bocho said:


> Deckhand, Sounds you're a lot like me. Love over-kill, hate it when you buy something you've dreamed about, then when you get it, be unsatisfied because you should have gotten the more powerful model. Most of the time the over-kill model solves the unsatisfied problem, but at a price. If your not so price conscious, get the mini pack. Just saying that for about half the cost, the VP112 that I have is still overkill. I use mine almost every day, when packing foods in bulk, run it for an hour strait. Rocks every time, its nice and smallish and as noted, will even vac large mouth canning jars. This created awesome, rich, marinates and sauces. Plus the fact that you can use it for long-term storage of jared foods.
> 
> Sometimes its a dangerous thing to research add-nosium. I know, i'm a research-a-holic. Just be sure that where ever you have the chamber, its easily accessed, close to the kitchen (ideally in kitchen) or you know how that goes, you won't get the use out of it. I've got a beautiful, professional 10" meat slicer that cost me $1000. Thought to myself, I will use this thing for all the time, we'll I had no place to keep it, its a ***** to clean and weighs 75 pounds. It cuts good but IU can;t say that i've gotten my money's worth. But i'm sure you've considered all this.
> 
> BTW, your first sosu vide meat should be chuck steak. Get one with good marbling, at least two inches thick and weighs at least four pounds. Wash the meat, dry it, seal it and sosu vide it for 50hrs under 131 degrees. Remove from water bath, shock-chill in ice, remove from bag, dry again, season heavily, and sear in a screaming hot cast iron pan for three minutes per side. Rest for 10 minutes, brush the top with steak glaze (equal parts mirin, water, sweet soy sauce and add a table spoon of sugar). Slice 1/2 inch thick. People will think your a magician.



Greatly appreciate your comments. I have the room. I will try that chuck steak. I have a reasonable budget, but once you start looking at big green eggs,sous vide equipment,vacuum chamber sealers,modernist cuisine cookbooks :dazed:


----------



## The Edge (May 31, 2012)

Deckhand said:


> Damn you! Now I will have to make that today. I love that.



Please post pics when you do. And for the OP, a nice contrast in texture would be nice as well, maybe some onion rings?


----------



## Namaxy (May 31, 2012)

I think potatoes is the call. And not just mashed/smashed....but go full Robuchon pommes puree. You need something with a smooth mouth feel and unctuous nature to go with that short rib. And - I know you didn't want two sides, but add some brussels sprouts to the mix and you have a ridiculous home run. Look at Rick Tramanto's book Tru (spelling?). His short rib is with pureed potatoes and the leaves of brussels sprouts.....plus a demi glace if I remember. A tiny shard of crispy shallot (or onion) on the top would take this out of the park.


----------



## Lucretia (May 31, 2012)

kalaeb said:


> Broccoli and Bacon salad. Beats coleslaw any day of the week.



Recipe?


And don't forget a good red wine or dark beer.


----------



## Duckfat (May 31, 2012)

Namaxy said:


> And not just mashed/smashed....but go full Robuchon pommes puree.



+1!


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Jun 1, 2012)

So, the ribs need another day, 72 as opposed to 48. They were about 1/2 pound each on the bone. Good thing because I wanted to try Namaxy's suggestion. I think this is the one

http://cookingformywife.blogspot.com/2008/03/jol-robuchons-pommes-pure.html


----------



## Namaxy (Jun 3, 2012)

Mucho Bocho said:


> So, the ribs need another day, 72 as opposed to 48. They were about 1/2 pound each on the bone. Good thing because I wanted to try Namaxy's suggestion. I think this is the one
> 
> http://cookingformywife.blogspot.com/2008/03/jol-robuchons-pommes-pure.html



Yessiree....that blog describes it well. I have an old yellowed cut out of the recipe from a NY Times article. Also, I think Michael Schlow wrote a modern interpretation in his cookbook.


----------



## Deckhand (Jun 10, 2012)

The Edge said:


> Please post pics when you do. And for the OP, a nice contrast in texture would be nice as well, maybe some onion rings?


Sorry no pics but I appreciate the horseradish mashed potatoes idea. I made my wife horseradish mashed potatoes, filet mignon stuffed with blue cheese and a balsamic vinegar reduction and some shrimp skewered on rosemary from another posters idea. Love this place. My wife loved the mashed potatoes.


----------



## bieniek (Jun 11, 2012)

potato salad. 
Fresh bread to dip in the juice and lots of olive oil.


----------



## Deckhand (Jun 11, 2012)

Mucho Bocho said:


> I'm sure that someone on this forum has a knock-out side dish for Sous Vide bone-in beef ribs. When I get home tonight, I'm going to take them out of a 130 degree bath after 50hrs. Was going to chill them, season and smoke them for an hour or so, then give them a quick blow-job with the iwatani torch.
> 
> Looking for a side that I can make within an hour or so. What do you think would work?



FYI I found a really good bacon and blue cheese cole slaw recipe that people like with ribs,BBQ,etc. if you want it I can PM it to you for the next time.


----------



## SpikeC (Jun 11, 2012)

Why not just post it here?


----------



## Deckhand (Jun 11, 2012)

SpikeC said:


> Why not just post it here?


It's from a fairly new book not sure how kosher to post on a public forum.


----------



## Namaxy (Jun 11, 2012)

Mucho Bocho said:


> So, the ribs need another day, 72 as opposed to 48. They were about 1/2 pound each on the bone. Good thing because I wanted to try Namaxy's suggestion. I think this is the one
> 
> http://cookingformywife.blogspot.com/2008/03/jol-robuchons-pommes-pure.html



Did you ever make the potatoes? I made them this past weekend. My mother in law was over, and she loves tenderloin. Not my favorite cut of meat, but a good opportunity to sous vide, and goes well with the Robuchon potatoes.


----------



## Deckhand (Jun 11, 2012)

Namaxy said:


> Did you ever make the potatoes? I made them this past weekend. My mother in law was over, and she loves tenderloin. Not my favorite cut of meat, but a good opportunity to sous vide, and goes well with the Robuchon potatoes.
> 
> View attachment 7880



Just wondering are you using a tamis or just a kitchen sieve? Thanks.


----------



## Namaxy (Jun 11, 2012)

I use both - tamis if I'm making a fair amount - or just a fine seive if it's a small batch.


----------



## Deckhand (Jun 11, 2012)

Namaxy said:


> I use both - tamis if I'm making a fair amount - or just a fine seive if it's a small batch.


Thanks and nice plating.


----------



## SpikeC (Jun 11, 2012)

Nice plating indeed! That is one fortunate MIL!


----------

